# i9 12900hk (Dell XPS 15 9520)



## Astrophobe (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi,
I am fiddling with my i9 12900HK in a Dell XPS 9520. After disabling virtualisation etc. I am able to get a stable -110mV undervolt. Only issue is that the multipliers I set are not working. If I set them in XTU everything is okay and the CPU is running at 5.3Ghz. Putting this multipliers in Throttelstop won´t get the CPU beyond 5Ghz. I am in Dells Ultra Performance mode and High Performance power profile.
Another thing is that locking the mimo feature in the TPL settings works but if I restart, I had to do a hard reset as the screen will stay black.
Did I set something wrong?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2022)

The FIVR monitoring table shows that Speed Shift EPP is set to 128. This can interfere with maximum performance. You have the Windows Balanced power plan checked. If this power plan is setting EPP to 128 then I would look at modifying this power plan. The typical EPP value for Balanced is 84. The EPP setting is hidden within the power plan. Let me know if you are interested in adjusting this. 

Check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window and adjust Speed Shift Max to 53. After you do that, run a 1 Thread TS Bench test to load the CPU. See what ThrottleStop reports for the maximum multiplier. Show me a screenshot of that test while the CPU is loaded.  Press the Mod column header on the main screen so I can see the CPU ID information instead. If you want the 53 multiplier when lightly loaded, it is best to set the turbo ratio limits to 53 when 1, 2 or 3 cores are active. Windows background tasks tend to interfere with the maximum multiplier.  

I prefer to set the Core and Cache IccMax to the maximum, 255.75. 

I am not sure why the MMIO Lock feature would cause a black screen. Maybe your voltage settings are too aggressive. Try setting all of your offset voltages back to 0 mV, check the MMIO Lock box, sleep resume, and see if you still get a black screen.

When you have Windows, some Dell software and ThrottleStop all trying to control your CPU at the same time, it is possible that there could be some conflicts. I do not own a 12900HK so there is no way for me to do any hands on testing to see what parts of ThrottleStop work correctly and which ones don't. Another user with a 12900HK did some testing for me and he did not report any problems. 

No need to check the Clock Mod box. Most recent CPUs no longer use this throttling method.


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 6, 2022)

Thank´s for your rapid answer! Your dedication to this app is unbeliveable.

Regarding Speed Shift and the multiplier I did what you suggested . I also raised to IccMax to 255.75A. Max multiplier was 49.84 to 49.9. I uninstalled the Dell Power manager but multiplier would stay at about 50. I played with EPP settings a lot and nothing changed the max multiplier. Funny thing is that XTU could change it. 
It´s good to know that the 12900HK should work properly so the problem is on my side or some hidden Dell setting.

Regarding the mimo rebooting problem: I reset my undervolt and could reproduce the failure. If the box is checked, after rebooting the screen stays black. I havbe to hold down power button to reset and the laptop starts some "repair" mode for about 30seconds. Then it restarts and everything works as before. 

I think I maybe have to wait a little longer to see if things will change as the laptop is quite new to the market...


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for doing some more testing. This is starting to make some sense.

The MMIO Lock option also contains some code to unlock the maximum multiplier. This works correctly on 11th Gen and previous CPUs but might not work correctly on your 12th Gen mobile CPU. Without access to any documentation or 12th Gen hardware, it will probably be difficult or impossible to properly test this feature and get it working correctly on your 12900HK.

If you want to help with development, can you run Dump.exe





						Dump.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




This program will create a file called Dump.txt which will contain the values of many of the important registers in your CPU. You can attach Dump.txt to your next post or send it to me in a message. I might get lucky and notice something different compared to previous gen CPUs. If you do not feel comfortable running a sketchy looking program like Dump then I understand. Even with this info, I am not sure if I will be able to solve this problem.


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 6, 2022)

I love running sketchy code from forums  I attached the dump file to this post. If you like I could sent you my extracted BIOS with overclocking settings as I first tried it via EFI shell. I did that with my XPS 9560 with i7 7700HQ CPU but Alder Lake seems different...
Feel free for more information. Even if you don´t solve it, it may help you improving your app


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2022)

Dump is a sketchy looking program written by a guy named Dufus from Notebook Review. Without his infinite help, ThrottleStop would have died when Intel introduced their FIVR back when the 4th Gen was released. I have used and trusted his sketchy looking tools for many years.  



Astrophobe said:


> I could send you my extracted BIOS


Thanks for the offer but for me that is "too much information". I am a smart guy but not that smart.

I had a quick look at the Dump file and nothing is jumping out at me yet. It will probably be a while before I get some new 12th Gen hardware so I can try and figure this out.

Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 6, 2022)

I have to thank you for trying everyone to get their stuff running! If you need anything in the future, just ask.


----------



## Dever (Jun 14, 2022)

Hello Astrophobe, I have a Dell XPS 15 9520 i9 12900hk but I'm not able to unlock voltages control in Throttlestop, XTU or any other softwares. Could you please tell me how you managed to unlock it? My laptop is two days old and my CPU reaches 100 degrees and always activates thermal throttling. Please guys help me. Thank you! 
​


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 14, 2022)

@Dever 
Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Have you disabled the Windows 11 virtualization features?


----------



## Dever (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes I've disabled virtualization following the preocedure online. Here are the screenshots. Thank you.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 15, 2022)

The basic procedure for unlocking CPU voltage control is explained here.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				




I have no idea if this procedure will work on your laptop. It is the BIOS that sets the lock bit. This cannot be unlocked after you boot up into Windows so ThrottleStop and XTU will not work as is. CPU voltage control can only be unlocked before Windows boots up.


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi, 
have you disabled virtualisation in Bios? I have tried to set the bits in Bios but setting the variable for "overclocking feature" locks all cores to 400Mhz so I disabled it again.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 15, 2022)

Astrophobe said:


> I have tried to set the bits in Bios but setting the variable for *"overclocking feature"* locks all cores to 400Mhz so I disabled it again.


The proper way is to DISABLE *"CFG Lock" and "Overclocking Lock" !!!! *Pay attention,as the *"overclocking feature"*(which MUST remain disabled) is a compeltely different option then the *"Overclocking Lock" !!!!!!*


----------



## Dever (Jun 15, 2022)

First of all thank you all for your answers. I have not disabled virtualization in Bios but I only 

Click Device security​
Select the Core isolation details link to the right.​
Move the Memory integrity toggle to the Off position.​
Restart your computer.​
Isn't that the right way to disable virtualization? 

Astrophobe I just want to ask you how did you manage to unlock the CPU voltage settings. We have the exact same laptop but everything is blocked from the Bios for mine.

Did you follow the procedure posted by unclewebb or maybe you did something else?  CPU voltage settings are grayed out in Throttlestop, XTU or any other softwares most probably due to a Bios block. 

Thank you all again for your help!


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi, I did play with Bios at first (that is what is described in the link.) This worked with my 9560 but not any longer so I put back everything I set (*<-this is wrong! I didn't reset. See post #17)*

To get Throttlestop working you have to disable virtualization in Bios too.

You have to enter Bios-setup during boot by hitting F2 (don´t forget the Fn-key ) rapidly after starting.

In Bios you have to disable the virtualization (VT-d etc.)

What you did is necessary in windows but you need the Bios settings as well.

This is all what I did and it works really well with undervolt and TDP settings. I could tell you mine, if you got it working but had to add that I repasted my laptop with Liquid Metal (yes, I was careful and have done this many times before).

Only thing missing is changing the multipliers. Don´t know why. It´s working via XTU.
I hope you get it working. Feel free to ask.

My Bios settings in "Virtualization Support" looks like this:




I attached my CB r23 result with 125mV undervolt, PL1 at 115W and PL2 at 120. I also use a little laptop stand in which I mounted a fan. The wattage in multi looks like a little wave  as it went down at first because of the fans not kicking in at full speed at first and then went slightly up. The scores are pretty consistent and right now I'm quite satisfied...


----------



## Dever (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello Astrophobe, I have disabled virtualisation in bios as you did but the option to change the CPU voltage in throttlestop are still greyed out. Is there something else that I should do?


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 15, 2022)

Puh...I don't know. I will look if I did reset the OC Lock as I think to remember in Bios but otherwise I did what I wrote above. Did you try XTU after disabling virtualization? Maybe give it a shot to look if something changes...


*Follow-up: *

Okay, I got myself into Bios again: My "Overclocking Lock" was still disabled! My bad as I told you wrong. But maybe thats it: you don't only have to disable all virtualization but also mod Bios to get your unlocked CPU working...Time for Dell to get out a Bios for this CPU!

The register for the OC-Lock is:

0x10E (set to 0x0-> disabled).

Please refer to the link unclewebb posted to get it working. Please go through ALL steps mentioned carefully to verify the registers. It's no rocket science  but you have to be  careful and be prepared...

As I mentioned multipliers won't work with this and I will wait for Dell before messing around further.


----------



## Dever (Jun 16, 2022)

Thank you for your time Astrophobe. I tried to run XTU after disabling virtualization but I’m still not able to change CPU voltage. I think I will proceed with unclewebb procedure and see what happens.

I just want to ask you guys if there is a possibility of a rolling back if something went wrong. Also do you know if this procedure could cause me to lose my warranty for future assistance from Dell?

I’m not an expert on this kind of stuff but I cannot accept that after buying such an expensive PC I have these problems. I’m getting frustrated for all of this, thank you for your help.


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi Dever, if you try the way using EFI shell to mod your Bios there is no easy way I know of to roll back if you mess it up. Because of this you have to be careful. Regarding the warranty I don't know...I think it will void it but you have to dig deep into a bricked laptop to see that someone set the wrong bit in Bios.

The description in the link is really step by step just for another machine. I attach my readable Bios file with the needed registers so you get an impression. 
Most of the steps using the mentioned tools are to get the registers you need. 
After that you use a USB stick with EFI shell, a command line boot environment, to "switch off" the overclocking lock.

For my machine , Dell 9520 with i9, 32Gb, Oled and Bios 1.2.0 the register is 0x10E so MY command was:

setup_var CpuSetup 0x10E 0x0

If you want to boot from your stick after disabling secure boot and setting a boot path I had to take out my stick and put it in right after to get it booting.


----------



## madman404 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hey!
Sorry to join everyone in hijacking this thread, but I was having problems undervolting my i7 9520, and this seemed like the place to ask.
I did the procedure unclewebb posted as well as disabling all virtualization in windows and my BIOS - still no luck, it's greyed out.

Any ideas?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2022)

madman404 said:


> it's greyed out.


Post a screenshot of the FIVR window.


----------



## madman404 (Jun 18, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Post a screenshot of the FIVR window.


Here you go


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 18, 2022)

madman404 said:


> I was having problems undervolting my i7 9520




For the concerned party,aka @unclewebb: Dell Latitude 9520 with Core i7 1185G7 would be my best guess.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2022)

@madman404
What CPU do you have? The 12th Gen HK series support CPU voltage control but this useful feature was removed or completely disabled for the 12th Gen H series.



dnm_TX said:


> Core i7 1185G7


I originally thought that too but it appears to be a 12th Gen. I love playing these guessing games.

For the record, Intel also removed CPU voltage control from the 11th Gen G7 series.





When ThrottleStop shows Locked at the top, there is the possibility that voltage control can be unlocked. When it says Not Available, that means CPU voltage control is not available. There is no known magic way to enable this feature when it is listed as Not Available.


----------



## madman404 (Jun 18, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> @madman404
> What CPU do you have? The 12th Gen HK series support CPU voltage control but this useful feature was removed or completely disabled for the 12th Gen H series.
> 
> 
> ...


It's only a 12700H. I had _no idea_ they completely disabled voltage control for those. Thanks, Intel? Definitely wasn't using that or anything.
Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2022)

madman404 said:


> 12700H


That would have been my first guess. 

Intel pulled a fast one. They are forcing users to dig deep. You have to pay extra for a 12th Gen HK processor to get the special feature of undervolting. If you do that, then all you have to worry about is if a manufacturer has decided to leave this feature unlocked or not. You cannot count on anything until you do some hands on testing. Even then, a week or a month later after your payment clears and the 30 day return period is up, you might get a forced update that locks things down. Not easy being a performance laptop consumer. Intel and manufacturers seem to forget whose money is actually paying for the laptop.


----------



## Dever (Jun 18, 2022)

Hello everyone, just wanted to let you know that I will try unclewebb procedure in the next days for my i9 12900hk. I will keep you updated. Thank you!


----------



## Astrophobe (Jun 18, 2022)

Hi Dever,
be careful and feel free to ask if you are unsure at any point. Remember to take out your USB when in boot menu. Put it back in after you have chosen the stick as a boot device. This has to be done for the stick to be recognized. It took me a few attemps before I tried this...

Once you set your value for disabling "OC-Lock" you leave Efi with "exit" 

Good luck!


----------



## TwistedAndy (Jul 10, 2022)

There's no need to disable virtualization in BIOS. You can disable the Virtualization Based Security (VBS) following this guide.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jul 12, 2022)

Astrophobe said:


> Hi Dever, if you try the way using EFI shell to mod your Bios there is no easy way I know of to roll back if you mess it up. Because of this you have to be careful. Regarding the warranty I don't know...I think it will void it but you have to dig deep into a bricked laptop to see that someone set the wrong bit in Bios.
> 
> The description in the link is really step by step just for another machine. I attach my readable Bios file with the needed registers so you get an impression.
> Most of the steps using the mentioned tools are to get the registers you need.
> ...


With this txt file from your BIOS , you can alter it and unlock extra futures ? 
I have an HP Pavilion 15 (eg-0004nv) with i71165G7 and try to find a way to alter the BIOS 
at the moment only childish options in BIOS , all the rest are invisible


----------



## TwistedAndy (Jul 12, 2022)

FLFLFL said:


> With this txt file from your BIOS , you can alter it and unlock extra futures ?
> I have an HP Pavilion 15 (eg-0004nv) with i71165G7 and try to find a way to alter the BIOS
> at the moment only childish options in BIOS , all the rest are invisible


Yes, correct. It allows us to change settings in BIOS regardless if they are visible or not.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jul 12, 2022)

TwistedAndy said:


> Yes, correct. It allows us to change settings in BIOS regardless if they are visible or not.


I don’t have the knowledge to do it. But is welcome to find a way around and increase performance (I assume an X.M.P profile maybe can unlocked , or to change BDPROCHOT or something else)
I get that on Cinebench R15, and you can’t tell it wouahhouuu for the CPU.
Only 1 time see it on 918Cb and that ambient room temp was 15C
Some ASUS models or other vendors get 940+ easy


----------



## TwistedAndy (Jul 13, 2022)

Your results look pretty decent. 1165G7 gets 850 points in CB R15 on average.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jul 13, 2022)

TwistedAndy said:


> Your results look pretty decent. 1165G7 gets 850 points in CB R15 on average.


Believe me if I found someone help me to unlock the BIOS, and BDPROCHOT disabled complete and XMP memory profile enabled
They exist some pretty good memory kits with very low latency compare to 22-22-22-52 that will assist CPU and of course GPU
Unfortunately I run DRR4-3200 and the GPU runs slower from the same laptop with LPDDR4x-4267Mhz
I have also a suspicion that the onboard CPU fan is set to very quiet operation, and not spin up faster
“I repaste 1 time and try to give external power to the fan , and see that really blow air. HP and other vendors probably set them to quite and silently option”
850Cb for Cinebench R15 is not moderate enough.
the 1165G7 cpu should give close to 980Cb or 1000+
Is a pretty decent cpu (between 6700K and 7700K without Overclocking)

I forgot to mention…
If I let windows and HP bloat programs run, the performance drop to 700-720Cb
Don’t know why all vendors cut the wings on all laptops with silly childish option or locks  between BIOS or background memory programs
But I understand the guy get a 12900HK or HX or H
For sure … don’t give a damn if battery  drain fast enough or if some heat and moderate to hi fan noise produced by laptop


----------



## TwistedAndy (Jul 13, 2022)

There are not so many options to significantly improve performance. Undervolting helps, but in your case, it is not available. You may try to adjust PL1 and PL2 (if they're not locked) and try a different paste. I've purchased Alphacool Apex 17W/mK some time ago and it shows better results than MX-5.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jul 13, 2022)

to Astrophobe

can you make me a favor ? 

If yes, can you spend some time to format the system and install a full stripped Win10 ISO ?  (I can send you a link if you want, for testing)

the only thing to install it will be the graphic card driver, nothing else and run some benchmarks.

On Device Manager inside Control Panel it will show multiple question marks , because it will be total stripped ISO, but it will let you to run FREE Unlocked from all the silly 
Dell add on.


----------



## Astrophobe (Jul 13, 2022)

FLFLFL said:


> to Astrophobe
> 
> can you make me a favor ?
> 
> ...


Hi Flflfl, 

right now I´m not planning to do a fresh install. I did format the new laptop to do a clean install of Win11 and it´s working pretty well after setting everything the way I want it (despite the lacking BIOS from Dell for the K-CPUs). Furthermore do I like Win11 and don´t want to go back to 10. So I have to say sorry...


----------



## FLFLFL (Jul 13, 2022)

Astrophobe said:


> Hi Flflfl,
> 
> right now I´m not planning to do a fresh install. I did format the new laptop to do a clean install of Win11 and it´s working pretty well after setting everything the way I want it (despite the lacking BIOS from Dell for the K-CPUs). Furthermore do I like Win11 and don´t want to go back to 10. So I have to say sorry...


I understand.

Now back to main, I always thought Dell keep some principles on full performance to the final user, I think a newer BIOS maybe Unlock this futures you want.


----------



## nama (Aug 1, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The basic procedure for unlocking CPU voltage control is explained here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, i successed to use this method and unlock undervolt options in XTU for my XPS 17 9720 with 12900HK.

My bios version is 1.8.0 (lastest today) and using csme 16 version tool.

Finally i found the result is overclocking lock VarOffset 0x10E  and CFG lock  VarOffset 0x43  

Very helpful and thanks again!!!



Dever said:


> Hello Astrophobe, I have a Dell XPS 15 9520 i9 12900hk but I'm not able to unlock voltages control in Throttlestop, XTU or any other softwares. Could you please tell me how you managed to unlock it? My laptop is two days old and my CPU reaches 100 degrees and always activates thermal throttling. Please guys help me. Thank you!
> ​


My 12900hk xps 17 successed to unlock voltages control via unclewebb`s suggestion. just follow it.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 5, 2023)

nama said:


> Thanks so much, i successed to use this method and unlock undervolt options in XTU for my XPS 17 9720 with 12900HK.
> 
> My bios version is 1.8.0 (lastest today) and using csme 16 version tool.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the tools for CSME version 16? I'm on the latest BIOS (v1.9.1) which puts me at CSME v16.1 and I can't seem to find the correct tools.


----------

